# Considering POD HD500



## Umber _Metal (Apr 19, 2013)

I got my tax return and want a new toy. I've heard with the HD500 you can just plug straight into the PA/mixer for live performances? If that's not true I have a line 6 spyder III head and a IV cab. Could I just plug the POD straight into the cab? Or is it compatible with the III head? Then again the III head has a very dirty clean channel and I don't think that would work too well.. I also heard just a pre amp and go straight into a cab? HELP!


----------



## jeleopard (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, you can plug it right into the PA system.

If you wanna plug it into a cab, you'll need a power amp as well to turn on the cab (or an active cab)


----------



## Umber _Metal (Apr 19, 2013)

Isgoing directly into the PA better or worse than using an cab and pre amp combo?


----------



## Khaerruhl (Apr 19, 2013)

Umber _Metal said:


> Isgoing directly into the PA better or worse than using an cab and pre amp combo?



Yes.





Preference, bro.


----------



## jeleopard (Apr 19, 2013)

BTBAM uses a cab+power amp because they just like it more. Periphery goes right to PA.

And it's power amp, not pre amp. The POD is the Pre Amp


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Apr 20, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> BTBAM uses a cab+power amp because they just like it more. Periphery goes right to PA.
> 
> And it's power amp, not pre amp. The POD is the Pre Amp



AAL switched to using cab+power amp over direct also, port city gear same as BTBAM


----------



## Albionic (Apr 20, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> BTBAM uses a cab+power amp because they just like it more. Periphery goes right to PA.
> 
> And it's power amp, not pre amp. The POD is the Pre Amp



bear in mind periphery have the advantage of a decent pa. some of the house pa gear i've had to use has been pretty poor. plus you are reliant on monitors to hear yourself that many venues don't provide. Also often you are at the mercy of a sound man who quite frankly doesn't give a shit and is most likely drunk


----------



## WhiteWalls (Apr 20, 2013)

I would love to go direct every time but it simply isn't possible so yeah, you should always have a backup plan in case the venue's PA is not suited for this kind of thing. I would go for a good solid state power amp to have the most uncolored tone possible, rocktron velocity has in my opinion the best sound/cost ratio at the moment.
Solid state bass heads work great for this application too, I have used a Little Mark 3 as a guitar power amp many times

Before spending money however, try using your spider as a power amp and see if you like it (using the return input on the back)


----------



## Elliott Jeffries (Apr 20, 2013)

I've got a Line6 HD FloorPod+ and the 500 would be more useful because it has 2 channel in out for effects loop which is good for amps. I do use my FoorPod+ to go directly into my mixer and it's neat to have all those sounds but going into guitar amps it doesn't sound that great. It's supposed to be fine going in before the preamp but I had problems so I ended up buying a PA speaker to see if that would work and it works better. Great for recording though!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 20, 2013)

You could always go into the effects return of the spider, not the front input.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Elliott Jeffries (Apr 21, 2013)

Elliott Jeffries said:


> I've got a Line6 HD FloorPod+ and the 500 would be more useful because it has 2 channel in out for effects loop which is good for amps. I do use my FoorPod+ to go directly into my mixer and it's neat to have all those sounds but going into guitar amps it doesn't sound that great. It's supposed to be fine going in before the preamp but I had problems so I ended up buying a PA speaker to see if that would work and it works better. Great for recording though!


I forgot to mention my amp doesn't have an effects loop. Line 6 says it should work fine anyways but some amps won't work well with pedals. The thing about using pedals is your only going to use a few sounds anyways. Pedals like the Line 6 series are good for trying out lots of sounds but you only need clean, crunch, distortion and lead with some delay, reverb and chorus. The cool thing about the Line 6 pedals is the amp cab function, trying out blues tweed out of a 4x4 cab, for instance.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 22, 2013)

A lot of dudes get awesome tones from it (recorded and live), however I am 100% dissatisfied with mine. I could never find a decent tone out of it other than some fx ridden cleans, and my unit is currently and unfortunately bricked... just a few weeks past the expiration of my warranty


----------

